# What is 'Darby's Fluid'



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 11, 2009)

Web search says it is either a hydraulic fluid, peptonised meat, or a disinfectant....
 Which is correct?

 3 7/8 inches tall, BIM, plain base.

 Thanks!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2009)

My guess is hydraulic fluid.. do I win? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2009)

...or else it could be prophylactic fluid...  maybe embalming fluid..eeew


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Before looking at the link, I'm going to guess ink.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2009)

http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=220


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 11, 2009)

Disinfectant it is...thanks guys.
 Should I classify it as a  'Medicine'  or  'Household'?


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2009)

I HAVE A PAMPLET ON DARBYS,SIGNED BY HIS DAUGHTER. YEP A DISINFECTANT AND ALSO CLAIMS[CAUES IT ALSO HAD CHLORINE IN IT] TO MAKE WATER SAFER TO DRINK WHEN PUTTING A SMALL AMOUNT IN IT. YOUR BOTTLE IS ONE I HAVE NOT SEEN. THE ONES I HAVE SEEN WERE EMBOSSED DARBYS PROPHYLACTIC FLUID. I HAVE THE PAMPLET NOW I GOTTA GET A BOTTLE.


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  BarbaraInCalif
> 
> Disinfectant it is...thanks guys.
> Should I classify it as a  'Medicine'  or  'Household'?


 


   I WOULD SAY YOUR CALL OR BOTH!THE PHAMPLET TALKS OF PREVENTING ALL SORTS OF DESEASES. SAYS "A CERTAIN REMEDY AGAINST ALL CONTAGIOUS DISEASES" ALSO "THE BEST PREPARATION FOR THE LARGEST NUMBER OF HOUSEHOLD USES,KNOWN"   SO I GUESS IT COULD BE A MEDICINE LIKE ANTIBACTERIAL CLEANERS NOW. A DESEASE PREVENTOR.

 YOUR BOTTLE IS SO SMALL MAKES ME WONDER IF A SAMPLE? JAMIE


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice catch, Lobey... Nce to see a local boy get some love...!

*John M. Darby* (September 3 or September 27, 1804 - September 18, 1877) was an American botanist, chemist, and academic. He created the first systematic catalogue of flora in the southeastern United States. Darby was born in North Adams, Massachusetts in 1804.

 In 1855, he became president and professor of natural science of the Auburn Masonic Female College--today Auburn High School--in Auburn, Alabama. While at Auburn, he expanded his _A manual of botany_ to the more comprehensive _Botany of the Southern States_, and published a textbook on chemistry.[4] In addition, he began producing and selling a patent medicine disinfectant known as "Darby's Prophylactic Fluid", which gained wide use throughout the Southeast.[

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 12, 2009)

Its considered a medicine.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Glassman...can you post a picture of that pamphlet?
 Thanks!


----------

